# How can I keep same format when I copy from PDF to WORD



## rana_punjabi_sardar (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi !   Whenever I copy some text from any text from PDF file & paste it in the Word document, it does not keep the source formatting. e.g., it changes the fonts from Times New Roman to Arial and also disturbed right or left allignment of text. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

In the wait of some warm, positive and quick responses from digit community.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2005)

*www.abbyy.com/

try this web site....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2005)

get their PDF converter for free Eval... try that software.. if u know the proper way to use it then its 1 of the best..


----------



## rana_punjabi_sardar (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanx sourav


----------



## sam8240 (Jun 9, 2005)

get an pdf to word converter


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 9, 2005)

ABBYY Fine Reader is the best in this case. I am using it to for quite some time and it is just great. It will keep the same formating as the original PDF file, line for line, word to word. It costs $300 to buy but its worth it. Try to find some trial version from cnet.com


----------



## Charley (Jun 9, 2005)

@Super so that keeps the entire document the same as when copied also, is it ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 9, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in

but u know original author wanted to know this answar... & the benifit of have the 





> It will keep the same formating as the original PDF file, line for line, word to word.


 fact is u can just edit what ever u want.... add/remove.....

& yes most of the time abbyy does a very good job.... it make almost a xrox copy with edit function of MS word....


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 10, 2005)

One of the best PDF to Word Convertors...--->>>

DocSmartz
www.docsmartz.com

Its as good as viewing the orignal PDf albiet in Word


----------

